# Am Fluss mit der Brandungsrute..



## Ronny79 (27. März 2020)

Moin , welche Schlagschnur-Stärke würdet ihr vorschlagen,  bei 200 gr Blei ?


----------



## ragbar (28. März 2020)

70er. Oder etwas stärker. Aber nicht drunter.


----------



## Ronny79 (28. März 2020)

Ok werde ich so machen danke Dir. Als Hauptschnur wollte ich 30er Mono verwenden,  ist das ok?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. März 2020)

Für nen Fluss ohne voll Durchziehen und mit dem dicken Vorfach sollte das gehen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. März 2020)

Die 70er oder stärker bezieht sich auf max. Wurfweite beim Brandungsangeln.
Wenn du im Fluss die Gewichte nur benötigst, damit das Blei nicht weggespült wird, würde auch 35er als Schlagschnur reichen.


----------



## Ronny79 (29. März 2020)

Ja , es geht mehr um das Gewicht. Ich muss nicht volle Lotte auswerfen.


----------



## magi (14. April 2020)

Und ne durchgehende 0,45 mm Schnur ist für dich keine Option? Gerade, wenn du nicht voll "durchziehen" musst?


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Sind wieder Buckelwale den Rhein hochgezogen?  Oder welche Heimsuchung soll hier beangelt werden 

LG Michael


----------



## Mefospezialist (23. April 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Und ne durchgehende 0,45 mm Schnur ist für dich keine Option?


Bei uns am Rhein zum Beispiel funktioniert das nicht so gut. Wenn die 0,45er in der Strömung liegt, langen auch keine 300Gramm mehr, da der Druck auf die Schnur zu groß ist.
Wir fischen am Rhein deshalb mit 0,12-0,18er Geflecht (je nach Fisch- und  Angelart) mit vorgeschalteter Schlagschnur, wenn in der Strömung gefischt wird. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man damit generell geringere Gewichte fischen kann und die Montage trotzdem liegen bleibt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2020)

Ich bleibe bei meiner 4-farbigen Keulenschnur.
JENZI / DEGA TAPERLINE 4-color, 0,28 - 0,60 mm, Länge: 220 Meter

um die 10€


----------



## jkc (23. April 2020)

Was machste da bei nem Abriss - neu bespulen? Wird am Rhein ne teure Angelegenheit. Lol


----------



## magi (23. April 2020)

Und was machen die Schlagschnur-Befürworter generell bei einem Abriss an einem begrenzten und hängerreichen Angelplatz, wie es ja am Rhein (fische auch am Rhein in NRW mit 0,40 durchgehend und 150 g) oder anderen Flüssen oft der Fall ist? Dann habt ihr durch die verbleibende Schlagschnur im Wasser nach einem Abriss direkt einen neuen Hängerhotspot mit einer meterlangen Schnurfahne aufgemacht. Daher vermeide ich das Angeln mit Schlagschnüren an hängerreichen Stellen und fische lieber gröber und durchgehend. Der Nachteil mehr Bleigewicht zu brauchen ist natürlich gegeben, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten. An der Küste, auf plattem Sand, Taperlines only.


----------



## jkc (23. April 2020)

Jou, da bin ich vollkommen bei Dir. Seit ich durchgehend dicke Schnur einmal ausprobiert habe gibt es für mich kein Zurück mehr.
Hänger lassen sich besser lösen und es verbleibt nur das allernötigste im Wasser, oft biegen die Haken sogar auf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2020)

Benutze inner Elbe schon einige Jahre lang nix andres wie durchgängie 45er Mono.
Ich bieg bei nem Hänger zu 99% immer den Haken auf bevor mir die Schnur durchknallt.
Wenns knallt war halt irgendwo ne Schwachstelle drin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (22. Mai 2020)

ich fische am rhein immer schraeg stromab und vor allem ufernah.
ca. 10 meter schlagschnur in 0.80mm, hauptschnur zwischen 0.35 und 0.45, jeweils mono.
habe ich einen satten haenger, laufe ich etwas stromab 'hinter' den haenger, komme meist an die schlagschnur ran und loese so quasi jeden haenger, im zweifel durch den bruch des vorfaches, bzw. des hakens.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Mai 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner 4-farbigen Keulenschnur.
> JENZI / DEGA TAPERLINE 4-color, 0,28 - 0,60 mm, Länge: 220 Meter
> 
> um die 10€


was machst du denn wenn nach nem Hänger und abriss der 0,60er Bereich im Wasser liegen geblieben ist ? Komplette Schnur austauschen ?


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> was machst du denn wenn nach nem Hänger und abriss der 0,60er Bereich im Wasser liegen geblieben ist ? Komplette Schnur austauschen ?


da gibt es "Taper Tips" als Ersatz, bei z. B. Dega von 28er-37er auf 60er, welche man dann anknoten kann
da hat man dann zwar nen Knoten in der Schnur, aber....


----------



## DAVE1 (23. September 2020)

Hallo Forengemeinde

Hat jemand, schon mal ein Bissanzeiger aus einem Golfball hergestellt ?.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

Öh bissel themenfern oder? Also die Frage.


----------



## DAVE1 (23. September 2020)

Ich habe die Technik,am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal bewundern dürfen.
Vom Thema her hast Du recht, gehört aber zum Kanalangeln mit Brandungsrute dazu.
Man verwendet dort schwere Bleie je Rutenangabe bei Wassertiefe von 11m.
Da die Schiffe, starken Sog haben und das Blei weit rausbefördert  wird, brauch man
den Golfball als Bissanzeiger der ist schwer genug zum einhängen in die Sehne .
Ich wollte ja nur Fragen, ob einer eine Idee hat.
Und das mit der Schlagschnur ist sehr interesant weiß nicht ob man die braucht.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. September 2020)

@DAVE1
Wennn du ein Überraschungs-ei nimmst hast du ungefähr die gleiche Größe und du kannst es mit Sand oder Blei oder Muttern oder sonstiges füllen bis du das für dich passende Gewicht gefunden hast. Und mit etwas Farbe kann man es für sich passend anstreichen. Halterung: Büroklammer einkleben.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Nur um einen Anhaltspunkt zu liefern. Ein Golfball, inklusive Schrauböse, wiegt roundabout 45 gr..


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Oktober 2020)

DAVE1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur Fragen, ob einer eine Idee hat.


hmm, muss es ein Golfball sein?
ansonsten vielleicht einfach z. B. ne 0,3 l oder 0,5 l PET-Flasche mit nem (Wand-)Haken/dicken Draht im Deckel versehen und dann das Gewicht mit Wasser oder Sand o.ä. so lange anpassen bis es reicht? oder direkt nen Grundblei mit passendem Gewicht und Karabiner?
oder wie meinst Du das?


----------



## ragbar (3. Oktober 2020)

Nimm ne leere Flensburger Stubbi,da brauch kein Sand oder Wasser mehr rein. Aufhänger ist mit dran.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Oktober 2020)

Golfball wäre deutlich zu leicht.
Was ich aber schon öfter gesehen habe sind diese kleinen gelben Fläschchen für Zitronensaft, die man überall und seit vielen Jahren schon aus dem Handel kennt.
Der Deckel ist geschraubt, kann sich also nicht einfach mal so lösen wie bei einem stark beschwertem Ü-Ei.
Voll gefüllt dürften die sicherlich 100g und mehr auf die Waage bringen.

Einfach ne Öse in den Deckel und fertig. Die gelbe Farbe sieht man auch noch gut im Dunkeln, Füllmenge kann man ja jederzeit entsprechend regeln.


----------

